# Hunterdon County NJ 40 Resi's available



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Due to the downsizing of my business over the last year I have 40 or so drives in northern Hunterdon County (Clinton/Tewksbury Twps) available. All the drives are within a 2 mile radius and have been reliable paying customers for over 10 years. They average $1600 per event up to 8" and $2800 over 8". Takes between 6-12 hours per event. 
Lets make a deal...
Email at [email protected]


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Please be within 30 mins of Clinton.....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

And stay out of Ken Lockwood Gorge...... It's MINE, and all MINE !


----------

